# η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση = the government of the day



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Είναι συχνά προβληματικό το «εκάστοτε» στις μεταφράσεις του, αλλά, όταν έχουμε κυβέρνηση ή πρωθυπουργό κ.τ.ό., είναι πιο εύκολο:

*η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση = the government of the day
ο εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργός = the prime minister of the day*


Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις:
at each given time
on each occasion
και άλλα

Πώς θα λέγατε εσείς, ας πούμε, το «σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία»;


----------



## anef (Feb 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πώς θα λέγατε εσείς, ας πούμε, το «σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία»;



Under the laws in force at the time of [προσδιορισμός γεγονότος] ή at that time (+ με μικρές παραλλαγές).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Επίσης, "_according/pursuant to the applicable legislation_"


----------



## Lina (Feb 8, 2010)

Θα προσέθετα και το from time to time.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

Lina said:


> Θα προσέθετα και το from time to time.


Δεν νομίζω ότι το "από καιρού είς καιρόν" ή το "πού και πού" είναι συνώνυμο με το "εκάστοτε". 
εκάστοτε επίρρ. : (λόγ.) (με το οριστικό άρθρο ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός ουσιαστικού) που είναι, υπάρχει, υφίσταται κτλ. κάθε φορά.​


----------



## Lina (Feb 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι το "από καιρού είς καιρόν" ή το "πού και πού" είναι συνώνυμο με το "εκάστοτε".



Ούτε και γω το νομίζω. 

Δες εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

Με μπέρδεψες τώρα. "Εκάστοτε" δεν σημαίνει occasionally, σημαίνει "κάθε φορά".

From time to time 
Meaning #1: now and then or here and there.
Synonyms: occasionally, on occasion, once in a while, now and then, now and again, at times.


----------



## Lina (Feb 8, 2010)

Το from time to time το έχω συναντήσει σε νομικά κείμενα (αγγλικά εννοείται) με την έννοια του εκάστοτε, ιδίως σε συνάψεις όπως in force/amended from time to time.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

*in force from time to time*
Ενδιαφέρον. Αρκετά ευρήματα σε βιβλία και σελίδες ΗΒ.

Το _(in force) at the time_ που θα έβαζα πιο εύκολα, συχνά συνδυάζεται με κάποιον χρονικό προσδιορισμό (π.χ. in force at the time of renewal, in force at the time that the offence was committed).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Και για το as applicable from time to time (όπως εκάστοτε ισχύει).


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Επίσης, "_according/pursuant to the applicable legislation_"



Θα δοκίμαζα και το according/pursuant to/in compliance with the each current time applicable legislation.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Αυτό το «each current time applicable» δεν λέγεται, με τίποτα.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αυτό το «each current time applicable» δεν λέγεται, με τίποτα.



"each current time... bla bla" βασικά δεν ορκίζομαι στη ζωή μου για τίποτα, αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου "γέννημα" - το 'χω πετύχει. Μη με τιμωρήσεις τώρα να κάτσω να ψάξω τη χαρτούρα, δεν το αντέχω


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2010)

Chimera said:


> "each current time... bla bla" βασικά δεν ορκίζομαι στη ζωή μου για τίποτα, αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου "γέννημα" - το 'χω πετύχει. Μη με τιμωρήσεις τώρα να κάτσω να ψάξω τη χαρτούρα, δεν το αντέχω



Δ..λε! Αυτοτιμωρήθηκα! 
Ναι, υπάρχει αντιστοίχως του each given time, όχι πολύ δόκιμο, αλλά κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος - ούτε η αυτοκρατορία!
Προσωπικά, όταν δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη - ειδικά αν πρόκειται για νομικά κείμενα που μπορεί και να με παγιδεύσουν (κι ακόμη χειρότερα αν τα υπογράφω εγώ) - προτιμώ πιο απλουστευμένους ή περιφραστικούς όρους, ανάλογα την περίπτωση (όπερ... αν με άφηνες αμολυτή θα το άλλαζα τελείως)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει χωριστό νήμα η ερώτησή μου, οπότε την βάζω προσωρινά εδώ. 

Το επίρρημα εκάστοτε χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως, πλέον, ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός (η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση). Δεν βρίσκομαι σε χώρο με λεξικά, αλλά βλέπω ότι το ΛΚΝ, για παράδειγμα, λημματογραφεί μόνον αυτήν τη χρήση: «(με το οριστικό άρθρο ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός ουσιαστικού)». Ο Δημητράκος που είχα δει νωρίτερα είχε και την, πώς να την πω, αυτόνομη επιρρηματική λειτουργία. Είδα σήμερα ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα το οποίο με ξένισε και χρησιμοποιώντας τη Λεξιλογία ως σώμα κειμένων, βρίσκω μόνο ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα, σε νομικό κείμενο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η φράση "που εκάστοτε ισχύουν" γκουγκλίζεται χιλιάδες φορές, αλλά φοβάμαι πως πρόκειται για απολίθωμα. 

Θεωρείτε ότι η χρήση του επιρρήματος εκάστοτε όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός ουσιαστικού έχει πέσει σε αχρηστία;


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Μια χαρά τα λες. Η λέξη είναι πάντα επίρρημα, αλλά σε γνήσια επιρρηματική χρήση απαντά μόνο στο «όπως εκάστοτε ισχύει». Δηλαδή, μπορούμε να τη βάζουμε μπροστά από ουσιαστικά στο πρότυπο «ο εκάστοτε ~», αλλά δεν θα είναι φρόνιμο να πούμε π.χ. «όπως εκάστοτε λέγει».


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 27, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει χωριστό νήμα η ερώτησή μου, οπότε την βάζω προσωρινά εδώ.
> 
> Το επίρρημα εκάστοτε χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως, πλέον, ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός (η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση). Δεν βρίσκομαι σε χώρο με λεξικά, αλλά βλέπω ότι το ΛΚΝ, για παράδειγμα, λημματογραφεί μόνον αυτήν τη χρήση: «(με το οριστικό άρθρο ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός ουσιαστικού)». Ο Δημητράκος που είχα δει νωρίτερα είχε και την, πώς να την πω, αυτόνομη επιρρηματική λειτουργία. Είδα σήμερα ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα το οποίο με ξένισε και χρησιμοποιώντας τη Λεξιλογία ως σώμα κειμένων, βρίσκω μόνο ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα, σε νομικό κείμενο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η φράση "που εκάστοτε ισχύουν" γκουγκλίζεται χιλιάδες φορές, αλλά φοβάμαι πως πρόκειται για απολίθωμα.
> 
> Θεωρείτε ότι η χρήση του επιρρήματος εκάστοτε όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως επιθετικός προσδιορισμός ουσιαστικού έχει πέσει σε αχρηστία;





nickel said:


> Μια χαρά τα λες. Η λέξη είναι πάντα επίρρημα, αλλά σε γνήσια επιρρηματική χρήση απαντά μόνο στο «όπως εκάστοτε ισχύει». Δηλαδή, μπορούμε να τη βάζουμε μπροστά από ουσιαστικά στο πρότυπο «ο εκάστοτε ~», αλλά δεν θα είναι φρόνιμο να πούμε π.χ. «όπως εκάστοτε λέγει».



Να ρίξω την ιδέα ότι ίσως το _εκάστοτε_, ως προσδιορισμός ρήματος, δεν έχει πέσει σε αχρηστία, αλλά έχει περιοριστεί σε μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη χρήση: βλέπω πολλά κείμενα όπου χρησιμοποιείται μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο και δείχνει να δίνει μια πολύ χρήσιμη λύση (αντί να γράφεις "που καθε φορά"). Μιλάμε, σχεδόν πάντα, για κείμενα νομικού χαρακτήρα, όπως ΦΕΚ, αποφάσεις και κανονισμούς τραπεζών, μεγάλων οργανισμών κλπ.

που εκάστοτε
που εκάστοτε ορίζει
που εκάστοτε εκδίδει
που εκάστοτε εκδίδονται
που εκάστοτε καθορίζει
που εκάστοτε καθορίζεται

Και κάποια -λίγα- με τα _εγκρίνεται/συντρέχουν/χρησιμοποιείται_ κλπ.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 28, 2014)

*εκάστοτε*
Hmm, a word that comes with a myriad ways of rendering depending on what follows it, e.g.
_οι εκάστοτε περιστάσεις_ = the circumstances at hand
_τα εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμολόγια_ =
[...] Kaiser (ασφαλιστική εταιρία) shall charge to Customer its then applicable rates for the Services rendered. 


_εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση_
Glosbe provides several interesting renditions here

Notice the preferences of each source, i.e., Europarl vs. EUR-Lex:
The former opting for _gov't in question, gov't of the day, gov't concerned, gov't in power at any given time_, the latter favoring _a government, respective or individual gov'ts_ or dropping "εκάστοτε" altogether.

A hit at the White House website, History page, reads:_
Since the end of World War II, each administration has sought to develop [...]_

Two points here:
(a) _each_ is a fine rendition for _εκάστοτε_
(b) _administration_ is most often used in the US when referring to politics

By the same token and as of this writing:
_under the Clinton administration_ returned
_επί κυβερνήσεως Κλίντον_ 385 
vs._
επί κυβέρνησης Κλίντον_ 36,600 hits respectively.

ΟΚ? Now, get a load of this!
if you repeat the search leaving the name out, you get vastly different results:
_επί κυβερνήσεως_ 214,000 
vs. 
_επί κυβέρνησης_ 37,700 hits respectively.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> By the same token and as of this writing:
> _under the Clinton administration_ returned
> _επί κυβερνήσεως Κλίντον_ 385
> vs._
> ...



It seems to me this deserves its own thread if it can be made somewhat meatier.


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2014)

FWIW, when sorted so that duplicate content was omitted, a search of the above returned the following counts respectively: 40, 42 and 455, 237.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2014)

I am actually interested not in the numbers but in the choice between _κυβέρνησης_ and _κυβερνήσεως_. How we tend to use the older formal endings in this case, e.g. "επί καθημερινής βάσεως".


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 28, 2014)

.....





How did English evolve? - Kate Gardoqui 

Sociolinguistics: Degrees of Formality
http://ed.ted.com/on/4uo2BTY9


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> I am actually interested not in the numbers but in the choice between _κυβέρνησης_ and _κυβερνήσεως_. How we tend to use the older formal endings in this case, e.g. "επί καθημερινής βάσεως".



I am totally aware of that, Nickel. My previous post wasn't in response to yours, it's just that you happened to edge in ahead of me whilst I was writing, so that instead of my post appearing under Coastal's, as had been planned, it appeared after yours.


----------

